# 93 performance exguast



## club ryde (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey ppls it's me again

i was wondering does anyone know where i can get a titanium exguast system for my altima. thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you could start by posting in the right section 

as far as I know, there are no titanium exhaust systems for your model car. Not that you'd probably buy it anyways because a true titanium exhaust system costs over $1,000.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

You have to have the parts fabricated for the U13 Altima. I would get a good performance muffler and have a good muffler shop. Options Auto Salon is showing the Greddy SP2 in stock still (which has been discontinued by Greddy) http://www.optionsauto.com/prodinfo.asp?number=TP-10127030

Troy


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

IMO the canister style exhaust doesn't really fit with the look of the car. That is why I am planning to get the universal Apexi WS muffler and fit it to custom piping.


----------

